# New Cooker



## Kloset BBQR (May 31, 2008)

I just added a Backwoods Fatboy to my collection of smokers.  Arrived yesterday, and seasoned it last night.  I've got it warming up now with some lump charcoal and will add some Smokenlicious hickory to the fire soon. Also trying out the new DigiQ II.  I'll be cooking a couple of racks of spareribs and a pork butt for final practice for next weeks comp.

I'll post pictures soon!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 31, 2008)

Fatboys won the Jack this year...nice addition to the collection, Kloset!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Greg,  I also read somewhere that six of the nine finalist at this years Memphis in May were cooking on Backwoods Smokers.  

It's like a cadillac version of a WSM.  Its a water smoker and insulated so it will cook under any weather conditions.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 31, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Fatboys won the Jack this year...nice addition to the collection, Kloset!



I didn't think Bubba and Bruce did well at the Jack??  But they won?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 31, 2008)

Everybody at the Jack is a winner Larry!  Especially the Fatboys!


----------



## Bruce B (May 31, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":159yxw1c]Fatboys won the Jack this year...nice addition to the collection, Kloset!



I didn't think Bubba and Bruce did well at the Jack??  But they won?  [/quote:159yxw1c]

How well did you do Larry?


----------



## CookwareFreak (May 31, 2008)

We are thinking about getting a Fatboy...or a Party.  What options should we get?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 31, 2008)

You won't need many options.  I added a couple of extra slide ins so I could space the racks further apart, also added the heat diverter, and a handle to help pull it up on the trailer, and most importantly four casters.  I also ordered a cover.  You might want to consider adding tie downs if you will be transporting it to contests.

The fatboy really moves easy on those caster.  You can pull it with one finger, its that easy despite the fact that it weighs 275 lbs.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 31, 2008)

wow

waiting on pics!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 31, 2008)

*Pics*

Here are a few pictures I took yesterday of the uncrating and seasoning of the Fatboy and a couple of pics of the first cook, spares and a pork butt

Uncrating the Fatboy







Cooking Chamber






Charcoal Box and Heat Diffuser






Spares






Pork Butt






Smoking Away






DigiQII


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 31, 2008)

keep the pics coming....my concern about taking that to a comp would
be cooking chicken at the same temps as ribs, butts, brisket.  
Are these other teams using just one backwoods, or do they
cook all the meats at the same temp?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 31, 2008)

I usually cook with two cookers at a comp.  One for the butts, brisket, and ribs and the other for chicken.

I know that Chad from Moonswiners cooked all four meat categories on one Backwoods Fatboy, placing either first or second in 3 of the 4 categories so it can be done but that's a real tough task.  

And like everyone says its the cook not the cooker!


----------



## surfinsapo (May 31, 2008)

Man, that's awesome!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 31, 2008)

*Ribs & Butt*

Here is an updated picture of the ribs.  So far I'm very pleased with the cooker.  I've heard some complaints about bark formation because of the moist cooking environment but the bark seems to be forming nicely.  The ribs are already starting to pull back from the bone and appear to be vey moist.


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2008)

Nice addition to the family!
Eats are looking real good so far.


----------



## monty3777 (May 31, 2008)

Looks great - I'm jealous!


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2008)

I too, am jealous. That's a sweet  set up.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 31, 2008)

*Ribs Are Done!*

Just pulled the ribs from the smoker. At least one member of the family is extremely happy with the results!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 31, 2008)

did it taste as good as it looks?


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2008)

Man those look great!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 31, 2008)

Thanks guys!  They tasted great, had a smokier taste than the ribs that come off of my pellet cooker and were very moist.

Now I'm just waiting on the Butt to get finished.  Last practice before next weeks Comp in Indiana.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 31, 2008)

whoa....you gonna use that cooker after just one practice?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 31, 2008)

Probably not.  Most likely I'll be going with the Jedmaster and The Fast Eddy.  The Fatboy will be making its competition debut in July at Franklin, PA.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 31, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":16wen2gy][quote="Greg Rempe":16wen2gy]Fatboys won the Jack this year...nice addition to the collection, Kloset!



I didn't think Bubba and Bruce did well at the Jack??  But they won?  [/quote:16wen2gy]

How well did you do Larry?  [/quote:16wen2gy]

I didn't go Brucie..............I'd rather not be a "Tag A Long" and get there on my own.......... rather than ride someone elses coat tails!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 31, 2008)

Which one to compete with would be a tough decision for me also.

Flip a coin.


----------



## cleglue (May 31, 2008)

Looks like a very nice smoker.  The results look great.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Jun 1, 2008)

Thats a great lookin Setup!  Be proud to have one of those in my Arsenal


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 1, 2008)

The racks are stainless steel.  I wash them off with hot water and a green scrub pad in the wash tub in our laundry room.


----------



## Cookerme (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice looking ribs,the cooker looks good also Koset,,i'm ready for another set of racks in my cooker and thinking straight stainless steel,the original diamond shaped ones are done and cleaning them in the cold was impossible,
i would just scrape down and not bother with water.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 2, 2008)

I really like the pit and the finished ribs Dallas.  How was the butt?


----------



## Finney (Jun 2, 2008)

Great addition to the collection Dallas....  8)


----------



## Cookerme (Jun 2, 2008)

The 3rd photo from the top,what are those strange black squareish roundy
looking things in the charcoal pan under the heat diffuser?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 2, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I really like the pit and the finished ribs Dallas.  How was the butt?



The butt was very good Larry.  The guru temp read 205 so I thought it was done but there were a few muscles in the pork that required some significant pulling.  I didn't get a chance to fix the pork up before everyone started diving in to get some.  I only got one pic.  It was better than it looks.  Very moist, nice smoke ring but like I said it could have probably used a lot more resting time.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 2, 2008)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> The 3rd photo from the top,what are those strange black squareish roundy
> looking things in the charcoal pan under the heat diffuser?



A bag of backwood briquettes came with the smoker.  They were nice looking briquettes and left very little ash.  I used them to season the smoker.


----------

